# Spiked News



## iTech (Jul 12, 2007)

After nearly a decade, I'm re-launching my personal homepage. In it, I will collect all the programs I've written, and all the rants and psychotic art I have produced over the years. Seeing how Something Awful has its succesful "Photoshop Phriday" feature and wanting to have my own user-submitted content thing, I thought about many different schemes. Obviously, I didn't want a "edit the picture" crap everyone is doing, I needed something original. Therefore, after much thinking I came up with;
*Spiked News*
It is (AFAIK) an original creation, invented by me (patent rejected).

How does it work? Simply take a screenshot of a mainstream news site, and blank out some words in the headlines and/or headline descriptions to better reflect what's *realy* going on the world. Here's some I made just now;




_source:_http://www.yahoo.com/




_source:_http://www.foxnews.com/

Lets see what you can come up with.


----------

